# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  What foods can induce nightmares?

## Kanano

Are there any?

----------


## nina

Are you trying to have nightmares on purpose?

If that's the case...I remember someone (Exobyte) posting a thread regarding this not too long ago, you might find some helpful replies in there. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...php?t=85099res

(I'm pretty sure taking too much B6 can cause nightmares btw, though it's a vitamin not a food)

----------


## Kanano

Thanks for the link, and no I'm not trying to induce them on purpose. I'm writing a short story where someone tricks someone else into inducing nightmares and eventually traps the guys mind in one. It's just something I thought up while reading something on here. I may post it here when I'm done but right now, it's just a stupid little story that's not much and it needs a lot of work.

----------

